# Homing Pigeon Training - Squeakers



## TaniaC (Aug 6, 2010)

We purchased some squeakers in mid-May, and have been training them to go through the trap door. Do you think it's too early to test their freedom? Any suggestions? 

Tania


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, I think that you should have them out a week or so after you got them but thats just me. You can let them out now but it will be a chance that they are pretty strong and you may not have good luck with them trapping. When and if you do let them fly make sure that they have not eaten for the day and late afternoon or early in the evening is better also. Also with birds that old some of use will put a mixture of liquid soap and water on their wings to help them from relly flying toooooo far at first.


----------



## TaniaC (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, they are homing pigeons. Thanks for the advice!!! 

Unfortunately, these birds are free fed and don't respond as enthusiastically to the can shaking as they should. I will definitely remove the food and make sure they are hungry before I attempt this. Also, we'll do the soap and water trick. Sounds like a plan.

Also, would it be better to just release a couple at first, just to see how they do?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

no time better than now to start teaching the feed rattle can
once they have learned it you can use it to call them in if you were to spot a bird of prey
-it won't take long before they respond
-I would withhold food for 2 days before letting them fly, hoping they are hungy enough to hang close by
-I had some birds that were a bit old when they went out for the first time and they all left on the 2nd fly never to return, and others that were just fine and are doing great
Good luck with the birds
JW


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

I am new to pigeon keeping,I dont race.I was surprised how easy it was to get them tp respond.I waited 8 days after buying 15 baby homers,and as the above reader said,I waited until they responded to the shaking of the feed can,and then they came right back,after they explored a bit.Your birds will eat as much as they can stand,or they can eat just enough,cutting back on the food,within reason,will get great results.I have flown these birds for 2 and a half moths now,and when they decide to stay out of the loft too long,I cut the feed in half that day,and the respond very different the next day.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Another note...I did have a few straglers when they started trapping...a few missed the meal for 2 days...they are always first in now and never miss a meal


----------



## TaniaC (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm planning a crash course on the shaker can. Taking the feeder out one day and doing shaker training when the birds are hungry. How many reps do you think I could do in a day?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

TaniaC said:


> I'm planning a crash course on the shaker can. Taking the feeder out one day and doing shaker training when the birds are hungry. How many reps do you think I could do in a day?


twice a day for a week should get them in the know of what the shaker can means or at least 2 weeks at the most .pigeons are pretty smart and catch on fast


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good grief! If I'm 15 min late feeding, my pigeons are all stuck to the front of the aviary casting pitiful looks my way! In 2 days, they'd report me to the ASPCA!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Some people say to let them eat all they can for ten min. then take the food away. I dont like that some birds will eat the corn some will eat the small grain. I give them 2 "not heaping" table spoons per bird in the morning and a little less at night, that way they will be hungry and learn the can real fast. Those birds are old you need to get them in the air soon.JMO
Dave


----------



## TaniaC (Aug 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, the pigeons are not in my back yard, so they are free fed during the week when I am not around. Training will have the be on the weekend. We'll see how it goes.


----------

